# Tie out collar



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

I am new to dogs so I have no idea what to look for in collars for tie outs. I was really hoping that someone could recommend a good collar or harness that will keep my GSD from hurting his neck. Also, I was thinking about getting a regular tie out line unless someone has advice on a good line to get. Thanks.


----------



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I personally don't use tie-outs, but I've seen retractable tie outs.


----------



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah I don't like the idea of them but I need it for bit until I can build a fenced-in area.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

we had to use a tie out until we got our fence up a while back and i got one of these leather ones
Stillwater Kennel Supply -- The Best Pit Bull Collars
scroll down for the leather


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

If you go the collar route you want an agitation collar, really big for more distribution in the neck if he pulls/lunges to prevent damage.

I've tied my boys out a few times in the front yard, largely when it's rained, the back yard is straight mud. On nice days they like to lay out in the grass and chew on some bones. I've tied them out with the kiddy pool in the front yard.

I personally like the kong harness with the padded chest piece. Much less likely to cause injury, chest is padded so if they do lunge/pull they are less likely to be injured, fits well, can be made snug so as to not slip off. Pet smart sells them


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

By tie-out I'm assuming you mean putting the dog in the yard on a long cable? The dog I've tied out wears a nice biothane collar with a safety ring. IMO it's more about acclimating the dog to the tie-out than it is having the right collar. You don't want the dog hitting the end of the line regardless of what he's wearing. We showed my dog how far he could go in each direction. He was able to run around and play without ever snapping his neck b/c he knew to stop or change course near the end of his line.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

*IMO it's more about acclimating the dog to the tie-out than it is having the right collar.*
:thumbup:


----------



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Liesje I will definitely use your advice. I have one of those padded harnesses so I think I might use that with a regular tie out line.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Just remember -- you may come out and the dog has chewed out, slipped out, or been outright stolen. Also if there are other dogs, snakes, or other wild animals you are really putting your dog in danger. Why not use a long line and be there with the dog or get a pen until fencing comes along? I don't believe in too much risk.


----------



## tjpearse (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm glad you called me out on that so I could explain further. He has a 50x40 foot barn to himself when we leave him alone. This is only when we are sitting by the lake or up by the fire pit so he has room to do his own thing. I was thinking about just getting a long lead and holding on to it but this seems like it would be better to give him more room to roam so he could either sit by us or sniff around in the tree area. Either way, I would definitely keep a close eye on him. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One other thing concerning tying out dogs...children/toddlers can be harmed by the line, so never ever allow kiddo's around the dog when tied out. I use to tie out my golden now and then(she was a runner and we didn't have fence) and my children were small. I had to be really observant when she was out with the kids.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I just use a normal, 1" wide flat collar for when my dogs are tethered, never the clip kind. 
I would worry about them chewing through or backing out of a harness - my dogs always manage to get tangled in them unless I am holding the end of the leash and a harness is so easy to chew through. But if you're there with him and already have a harness then there's really no harm.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

2" Leather agitation collar is best. A harness is a loose dog waiting to happen.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

There's really no need for a special harness or collar. I just use a decent quality collar, same collar my dogs wears 24/7. I would not use a collar with a plastic clip, but I don't use stuff with plastic even if there's no line attached. I use a normal metal buckle collar that's riveted. I wouldn't bother with a harness or fat agitation collar. Again, just make sure the dog knows he's on the line and how much space he has. We've used a tie-out for my 7 year old dog since we've had him, no issues.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

The main thing is the dog needs to learn on his own how NOT to get tangled up in the line. I would keep it low key around the dog until he has figure that all out. Sounds like he is supervised on the tie out so wont get in trouble for long. They do learn, but it takes a little time.


----------



## canyadoit (May 14, 2014)

I use cable runs when not using kennel I use two collars on each dog both leather One specifically made as to make it almost impossible to steal the dog Pad lockable with braided steel between the two plys of leather No obstacles that the dog can hang them selfs it happens


----------



## dadogsyard (Oct 14, 2019)

I do use tie-out collar for my dog for some situations when I take my dog for a walk and I also want to buy stuff, so many stores out there which not allowing dogs in-store at that time I need dog harness to tie out, I have that and it is very useful.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

dadogsyard said:


> I do use tie-out collar for my dog for some situations when I take my dog for a walk and I also want to buy stuff, so many stores out there which not allowing dogs in-store at that time I need dog harness to tie out, I have that and it is very useful.


This thread is 6 years old and OP has not been around since 2015.


----------

